# No audio since 3.2

## sven-loe

Hello,

I have build the vanilla kernel 3.2 for my system and the audio stopped working. I am using the module snd_hda_intel and everything worked great with 3.1.6. I have looked in the messages -> no errors. In proc is a sound device for alsa and the same config works with 3.1.6. Has somebody an idea what I am doing wrong? The pcspkr module is not loaded. Has something changed in 3.2 that needs to be configured?

uname -a : Linux hawk 3.2.0 #2 SMP PREEMPT Sat Jan 7 00:29:18 CET 2012 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2410M CPU @ 2.30GHz GenuineIntel GNU/Linux

proc/asound/cards :  0 [PCH            ]: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH

                      HDA Intel PCH at 0xd1700000 irq 48

Has somebody an idea?

Sven

----------

## APolozov

May be I have the same trouble with hda-intel and 3.2.0 but my sound halfwork

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-908360-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-.html

----------

## sven-loe

Hello,

I have tried a new kernel config. But still no success. Do you know a kernel forum where I could post the problem?

Sven

----------

## asturm

```
# alsaconf

# /etc/init/alsasound restart
```

fixed it for me.

----------

## asturm

Well. I was wrong. Sound only works via headphone output, not the built-in mono speaker.

----------

## midnightgypsy

Howdy, I've been battling this to for three days... I also thought maybe a kernel config. My config work great with Gnome 3.2.1 and kernel-3.1.6. I did a fresh install with KDE and genkernel and still no sound. It was solved by installing pulse-audio and disabling my bios' sound device. Reboot, and the right card was detected and work.... Russ

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-910472.html

----------

## Xywa

[quote="midnightgypsy"]It was solved by installing pulse-audio and disabling my bios' sound device. Reboot, and the right card was detected and work.... /quote]

Hi I have the same problem. It is possible to fix it without instaling pulseaudio?

----------

## asturm

We have to wait for an upstream fix, pulseaudio is not going to land on my systems.

----------

## midnightgypsy

[quote="Xywa"] *midnightgypsy wrote:*   

> It was solved by installing pulse-audio and disabling my bios' sound device. Reboot, and the right card was detected and work.... /quote]
> 
> Hi I have the same problem. It is possible to fix it without instaling pulseaudio?

 

 Not that I am aware of. A fix maybe in the works. But I found no evidence of any tho. I had tried a millions things as to fix it on my system. As to, I didn't want pulse on my system. But, I gotta say. I'm impress with it. 

It just works, and the wiki for it is wrote very well. Russ

----------

## Goverp

Has anyone tried building the audio driver into the kernel instead of building a module?  I've no reason to think this might help, but just wonder. 

I use almost entirely stable Gentoo, so kernel 3.1.6.  I changed to using built-in audio drivers a few kernels ago to get round a problem where sound cards kept changing device numbers, and have had no problems with it since.

----------

## asturm

Problem solved, was related to KDE-4.8

----------

